# "Helwick" leaves Cardiff.



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Those familiar with Cardiff Bay will be familiar with the sight of the old Helwick lightship that has been moored in Roath Basin for many years. I have just learned that it will be towed away to Sharpness next Monday at around 05:00. 
At the moment she is moored in Queen Alexandra dock near to the barrage.

https://penarthnews.wordpress.com/2015/05/15/a-final-farewell-for-the-former-helwick-light-ship/

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/451153/title/helwick-1a-sn/cat/500


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Further news on Helwick, she has been bought by a private buyer and it is intended to convert her into a floating museum. I'm guessing that a hull inspection and any necessary work will take place at Sharpness, she is due to be towed there Monday morning around 0500 UK time by the landing craft SABRINA. Her final destination is to be moored at Newnham on Severn.
I see that tsell /Taff is interested, I'll get back to you soon I hope, just a bit busy at the moment, hope you are recovering from the op, take it easy young man!

For some aerial footage of Helwick leaving Roath Basin try this link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epPtPtYUoEI

For the most recent info online in Cardiff try this:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=Tbc5_4TZL226xYwGjJ2gww&bvm=bv.93564037,d.eXY

And just one more -for anyone interested in the history of the Helwick lightship LV14, there's a German based site that gives some detail, several other lightships recorded there too:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=qxe6sCvo8pP0glFUHrBBfA&bvm=bv.93564037,d.eXY


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great footage Adrian, looking forward to more of your excellent photography.

Taff


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Taff, there will be a short video on Youtube by later this evening UK time.
She was supposed to leave at 5am here but didn't make any way until 7;30am. Two and a half hours standing on Cardiff Barrage in the wind and rain, not amused!


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like they have spent most of the day out in the channel waiting for the tide this evening. They went under the Severn bridges a few minutes ago. http://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=235003666
I wouldn't be surprised if they do not go to Sharpness.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

SteveAtty said:


> Looks like they have spent most of the day out in the channel waiting for the tide this evening. They went under the Severn bridges a few minutes ago. http://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=235003666
> I wouldn't be surprised if they do not go to Sharpness.


Thanks for that Steve, I heard from a friend who was with me earlier this morning taking pictures in the cold wind and rain at Cardiff Barrage that she had stopped near Chepstow, and is awaiting the morning flood tide; looks like a long slow journey, just glad I'm not paying the towage bill!

Just published on Youtube - a short video of events early this morning, got cold an soaked to the skin filming it.

http://youtu.be/0txZ5E2uAM4


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

tsell said:


> Thanks for the great footage Adrian, looking forward to more of your excellent photography.
> 
> Taff


You're too kind Taff, diolch yn fawr!
Was up at 4am this morning and down at the barrage just before 5am, Helwick didn't move until 7:30ish, not amused. Myself and friend/cameraman got soaked to the skin for a few minutes of video footage. Six hours of editing and here it is......

http://youtu.be/0txZ5E2uAM4


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Now comes the tricky part going up the Severn with those bad sand banks.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

John Rogers said:


> Now comes the tricky part going up the Severn with those bad sand banks.
> 
> Thanks for the video.


Thanks John.

According to one resident of the area she was temporarily grounded on the Cardiff sandbanks, although I don't know where she got that information from.
As we waited for her to leave yesterday I spoke briefly to a former Helwick trustee, who told me that the idea of converting her to a floating museum is not yet definite, but preservation is.
The new owner is Fred Larkham of Bristol Channel Ships I am told, may be familiar to some folk out here.


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the video Adrian, I guess it helps your towage costs when your son owns the two vessels used.
I plan to go to Newnham on Severn this weekend to work on Freshspring, so I'll see if there's any information to be had.

John, there are some higher tides through the Severn at the moment, so that'll make missing the sand banks easier.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Brilliant Adrian, great filming during inclement conditions, just how I remember the old town!
Shocked and saddened to see the ac***ulation of garbage, including plastic, in the dock, though. It looks as though it has been there for ever! What's wrong with the Harbour Authority, are they broke?

Looking forward to your next venture - any clues?

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

SteveAtty said:


> Thanks for the video Adrian, I guess it helps your towage costs when your son owns the two vessels used.
> I plan to go to Newnham on Severn this weekend to work on Freshspring, so I'll see if there's any information to be had.


Thanks for that Steve and glad you enjoyed the video, there's many in the Cardiff area that would like to hear of any developments, the local press isn't always "well informed". Have just followed up your mention of Freshspring Steve - most interesting to know there's an ex-RFA steam ship not so far up river, have found the preservation groups' web site and will keep an eye on it. Great stuff!
A little from RFA Historical site: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=RYXJaWNM6fJhIlXVCmgAwg&bvm=bv.93564037,d.ZGU

Quote Taff: Brilliant Adrian, great filming during inclement conditions....
Glad you enjoyed the video, there was so much rain on the camera's viewing screen that I wasn't really sure as to what I was getting, looks like the gods smiled on me that morning.
As for the rubbish ac***ulation, there's worse than that around the bay, and although I occasionally see some small craft clearing up from time to time there's always more to do. Plastic bottles, discarded footballs and all sorts, a pox upon the people who throw their rubbish I public places!
My next venture? Who knows........ I would like to see some RFA ships in the area, but there are so few these days, very sad.


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

My spies inform me that as suspected, she has gone straight to a mud berth at Newnham on Severn, arriving there last night.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

SteveAtty said:


> My spies inform me that as suspected, she has gone straight to a mud berth at Newnham on Severn, arriving there last night.


Well well, that's interesting and contradicts anything that has been reported so far, just hope she's not going to be left to rot there. Anyone in your "network" able to get any pictures?
Thanks for the update.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Adrian,
Here in Queensland there is an 'on the spot' fine of $227 for littering on shore or on the water. If taken to court the fine can be as high as $3,415. Needless to say, there is very little rubbish evident in most places, however what is tossed out is collected on a 'Clean up Australia Day', once a year by volunteers and they seem to get plenty.
Perhaps the Greenies could have a 'Clean up Cardiff Day'?

Taff


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

"Here in Queensland there is an 'on the spot' fine of $227 for littering on shore"

Thanks for that Taff, sounds like good strategy, but as for the Greenies here, well I have no idea who they are! The "Senedd" (Welsh government building) sits overlooking the bay and is only a couple of hundred yards from the Roath Basin lock which seems to be a major dump for rubbish. You might have thought that they would notice the mess, perhaps they have more important things to do but don't ask me what coz I ain't got a clue!


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

Been over to have a look at Helwick today, she's not been moved since Monday as the tides probably have not been high enough since. Still not sure what the new owners plans are, but the main reason for buying her was to ensure she wasn't scrapped as he remembered her in use. In addition, it's worth noting the the charity who owned her previously was quoted about £60k to have her removed and scrapped.
A couple of pictures from today are attached.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

Many thanks for that Steve, much appreciated, and yes you are right about the charity's quoted scrapping figure.
Must take a trip to the area sometime.


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

We were asked today by the owner if we could help put some power on board, but before doing so, he gave us a tour. I'm not sure when they were last run (five years ago was mentioned) but, I started one of the four single cylinder generators and both of the four cylinder Gardner generators. Unfortunately someone has removed the electric starters, but they started alright by hand and the brass ships plates have gone also.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

SteveAtty said:


> We were asked today by the owner if we could help put some power on board, but before doing so, he gave us a tour. I'm not sure when they were last run (five years ago was mentioned) but, I started one of the four single cylinder generators and both of the four cylinder Gardner generators. Unfortunately someone has removed the electric starters, but they started alright by hand and the brass ships plates have gone also.


Thanks for the update Steve and the pictures, that's good news on the generators but a shame about the brass plaques, one or two of them were illustrated online in the local press recently, perhaps it was Wales Online, will have to look again.

Attached image from Wales Online just over a week ago but no idea when the picture was taken.


----------

